# Fordson Major Diesel



## fireant (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a Fordson Major Diesel and would like to know if any American ford tractor would be comparible for parts. I believe it might be a 1958 model. I can't find the serial numbers anywhere. Where would you buy parts for this English tractor?


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

Ford Model SUPER MAJOR Tractor Parts

Not sure if this is allowed but notice this is your second post with the same question. ytmag is a good source for parts and other info on vintage tractors of all types.


----------



## brownsmule (Nov 13, 2010)

*http://fordsontractorpages.nl/*

Hello fellow Fordson Owner. Not to take anything away from this site but it's good to have other sources. I thought you might enjoy fordsontractorpages.nl/ I have a standard Dexta and a Fordson Super Major. I have found the site to be very helpful.
btw, I'm needing engine repairs for my FSM so if you know the whereabouts of a parts tractor I would appreciate the lead. brownsmule NC USA


----------



## majordiesel55 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am in need of a injection pump to use for parts for my 55 fordon major diesel


----------



## SJFordson2012 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a Fordson super major deisel-it starts and runs well for a cuople of minutes and then stalls-ive cleaned out the filters in the glass bowl reservoir and the two filters and the hand pump and even emptied the tank to see if their was any thing in their to give a blockage. it has me bewildered-anyone who has any idea what my problem is, your thoughts would be welcome-it does blow a lot of black smoke on start up.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Check your shut off cable or linkage that opens and closes the injector pump flow. I found mine wasn't opening all the way and gave me similar problems on my Case 990. Drove me mad for about a month.


----------



## P29044 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Majordiesel55. There is a place in England that rebuilds the injector pumps for the majors. I have a 53 and checked locally at the shops here that rebuild injector pumps and was told to send it off when I told them I could have it rebuilt (including postage both ways) for about $800. The shop here said they couldn't touch it for that even if they could get the parts.


----------

